# Frame Fenster öffnet sich im Browser nicht



## RikiLuinil (6. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche derzeit, dass sich, wenn mein Puzzlespiel gelöst ist, ein Fenster öffnet und nach 5 Sek. wieder schließt. In Eclipse funktionierts halb, sprich, es öffnet sich, schließt sich aber nicht wieder selber. Im Browser öffnet es erst gar nicht....

Fenster, das geöffnet werden soll:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Bilderrahmen extends JFrame {

  // Konstruktor
  public Bilderrahmen() {

    //... bla bla bla
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
     Bilderrahmen fenster = new Bilderrahmen();
     fenster.setTitle("Bilderrahmen");
     fenster.setSize(500,400);
     fenster.setVisible(true);
     
     try 
     {
			Thread.sleep(5000);
		} 
     catch (InterruptedException e) {		}
     
     fenster.setVisible( false ); 
  }
}
```

Aufruf der Methode: 

```
public void openWindow()
	{	
		Bilderrahmen fenster = new Bilderrahmen();
	     fenster.setTitle("Bilderrahmen");
	     fenster.setSize(500,400);
	     fenster.setVisible(true);
        
	}
```

Weiß vielleicht jemand, woran es liegt??

LG Riki


----------



## EOB (6. Sep 2006)

hi, kommen irgendwelche exception in der konsole? hast dus mit dem appletviewer probiert? also man darf halt in nem applet keine systemzugriffe machen...das bring ne AccessControlException. wenns in eclipse geht, kanns daran liegen, dass eclipse automatisch ein zertifikat erstellt, das applet also quasi signiert.

gruesse


----------



## RikiLuinil (6. Sep 2006)

hmmm ... jetz hab ich entweder vergessen, die Antwort abzuschicken oder es is sonst was falsch gelaufen ...
Egal, noch mal:

Ja, bekomme genannte Exception:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission ending.jpg read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Bilderrahmen.<init>(Bilderrahmen.java:20)
	at DropRaster.openWindow(DropRaster.java:149)
	at DropRaster.meldeEinrasten(DropRaster.java:141)
	at MyCanvas.mouseReleased(MyCanvas.java:136)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Wo mache ich denn nen Systemzugriff?? Wie kann ich das umgehen??

Mit dem Appletviewer hab ichs nicht probiert, da ich mich da so ca. gar nicht auskenne....

LG Riki


----------



## EOB (6. Sep 2006)

hi, wenn du ein bild hast, welches auf deinem sysetm liegt, dann kannst du das nicht lesen. das ist der zugriff. du musst das applet signieren, dann gehts. da gibts direkt den appletsigner von sun. am besten du schaust dir das mal an: 

link

das ist beschrieben, wie du das machst. ich denk aber , es geht auch so, mittels URL:


```
Image image;
    public void init() {
        // bild laden/holen
        image = getImage(getDocumentBase(), "http://hostname/image.gif");
    }
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        //anzeigen
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, this);
    }
```

hilft das?

gruesse aus nordland!


----------



## RikiLuinil (6. Sep 2006)

Hallo
danke für die Hilfe, aber mein Chef (muss das Spiel im Rahmen meines Praktika machen) hat sich grad umentschieden ... Es soll sich kein Fenster öffnen ^^ 

Könntest du mir noch sagen, wie man Themen hier schließt??

LG Riki


----------



## EOB (6. Sep 2006)

hi, da muss ich passen...ich wuerds selber gern wissen!

gruesse ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2006)

Am unteren Rand dieser Webseite gibts dafür einen Button mit einem Haken drin.


----------



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

also ich seh keinen  :bahnhof: wo soll der sein?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2006)

Den sieht nur der OP. Ist doch klar das du keine fremden Threads abhaken darfst  :wink:


----------



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

:roll: 

mein fehler...wie peinlich *LOL*


----------

